# Griffin 22 replacement glass



## rogue zombie (4/7/17)

As title says.

Preferably in JHB where I can collect and not have to pay courier cost. But if not, from anywhere will do.


----------



## Christos (5/7/17)

I have a griffin used a few times.
Full set of spares if you want it.
Deck broke I think on tank 3 so if you want to come pickup it's yours.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie (5/7/17)

Yes please, I will gladly buy what you have. It's one of the only tanks I've enjoyed.

I'm full of flu at the moment, but I'll contact you when I'm good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (5/7/17)

It's free unless you want to give me a sample of your diy juice as a trade! 
Also got flu so we can cross contaminate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (5/7/17)

For sure  

What kind of flavour would you like?


----------



## Christos (5/7/17)

rogue zombie said:


> For sure
> 
> What kind of flavour would you like?


I'm more of a dessert guy bit at the moment it's fruity menthols for the flu!


----------



## rogue zombie (5/7/17)

Christos said:


> I'm more of a dessert guy bit at the moment it's fruity menthols for the flu!



Cool. I bring one of each, good recipes.


----------

